# Visa For Indian



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I am Indian holding Indian passport.I want to go for Surgery for Turkey.All stay for 4 days will be accommodation provided by Hospital itself.

How to get a visa? Will Tourist Visa works for this?

I went and try to apply online @https://www.evisa.gov.tr/. But there are few 5 prerequisites as below in which I didnot understand 4th one at all.Can some one help me how can I apply for visa.

My passport covers the period that I will be staying in Turkey.

I can prove that I hold a return ticket, hotel reservation and at least 50 $ per each day of my stay.

I am travelling for the purposes of tourism or business.

I hold a valid supporting document (Schengen visa or a valid visa from any of the OECD member countries; or a valid residence permit of a Schengen or OECD country). e-Visas are not accepted as a supporting document.

I confirm that I meet each and every one of the conditions listed above.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

bangaloreboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Indian holding Indian passport.I want to go for Surgery for Turkey.All stay for 4 days will be accommodation provided by Hospital itself.
> 
> ...


Hi, I know people who is from another country with the same visa conditions. The 4th condition for the Turkish e-visa requires you to have a visa from an OECD member country (e.g. UK, USA) or for the European Schengen visa area. If you don't have this you will have to apply through your local Turkish embassy.


----------

